

Webpgr: Build infinite websites. Swipeable, Linkable and SEOptimized. - thomnah
http://webpgr.com

======
cordite
And then I get a "Would you like to translate this page?" pop-in from chrome,
and the scrolling seems to suffer.

~~~
thomnah
not sure what happens if you let it translate, though (-; And we are working
on the scrolling. Which platform are you on? mobile or desktop?

~~~
cordite
Windows 7 64 bit, Chrome Version 35.0.1916.153

